# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Udhëtimi i parë jashtë vëndit dhe mbresat që ju ka lënë!

## DYDRINAS

Te gjitheve ju kujtohet udhetimi i pare qe keni bere jashte shtetit.

Mbresat e ketij udhetimi.

----------


## kleadoni

Eh c'na fute ne kujtime :P

Kam qene 9 vjece. U organizua nje udhetim per Hungari ne nje kamp veror, e kemi qene rreth 15 femije e 3-4 prinder qe na shoqeronin.  Udhetimin ne avjon nuk e mbaj mend fare (cuditerisht) por me kujtohet qe mezi prisja te kalonin ato dy jave pushime qe te kthehesha te mami e babi  :buzeqeshje:  Kur shoh fotot mallengjehem, ja kam kaluar vertete shume mire, tere dita kalonte me lojra te ndryshme  ! Thjesht fantastik!!

----------


## skender76

> Te gjitheve ju kujtohet udhetimi i pare qe keni bere jashte shtetit.
> 
> Mbresat e ketij udhetimi.


Patjeter qe m'kujtohet.
Kam nja tre "mbresa" posht gjunit ne kamen e majt, dhe dy ne te djathten....
Mi kan lan kujtim ushtart grek.....

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Patjeter qe m'kujtohet.
> Kam nja tre "mbresa" posht gjunit ne kamen e majt, dhe dy ne te djathten....
> Mi kan lan kujtim ushtart grek.....


Nese ke mundesi zgjeroje pak kete qe te ka ndodhur. Mos i harro kurre ato plage!

----------


## PINK

Ca eshte kjo teme meditimi?

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Ca eshte kjo teme meditimi?


Kemi qene populli me i izoluar ne Ballkan! Cdo gje niste dhe mbaronte brenda kufinjve, qe ruheshin me ushtare, me police, me pushkatare, me korent, me qen.

Kalimi i kufirit ka qene nje enderr e sa e sa brezave.

----------


## broken_smile

Uff akoma me kujtohet sa te renda ishin valixhet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## strange

Jashtë shtetit isha në 95 apo 96 (se di sigurt)kur kisha 5-6 vjeç për pushime në Ulqin. Udhëtimi s'më kujtohet(se zakonisht u niseshim natën që me mund me arrit në mëngjes në plazh dhe rrugës flija) por e di qe ai ishte udhëtim i pare jashtë shtetit tim, Kosovës. 
I dyti ishte ai i luftës. Në kampin e italianeve në Kukës! Atë e di shumë mirë. Sa herë kaloj ka Zhuri/Vermica më kujtohen ato ditë...

----------


## skender76

> Nese ke mundesi zgjeroje pak kete qe te ka ndodhur. Mos i harro kurre ato plage!



Patjeter.
Po e permledh pak shkurt..

Ka qen viti 1995. U nisem nje grup prej 5 vetesh, t'gjith t'ni moshe, nga 19 vjeç. Arritem me mbledh nga 50.000 lek secili. M'brritem ne Korçe dhe blem ushqime per rruge. Pasi dolem ne token greke, diten e tret na marun ushqimet, dhe njeri nga ne qe dinte 2 fjal greqisht, doli ne fshat per me kerku pun, per me ble t'pakten noj ushqim, pun nuk gjeti, por na solli pak ushqim qe ia kishte dhen nje gru e moshume.
At pasdite duke u largu nga fshati na kapi ushtria......dhe vazhdun "mbresat".
Dy ushtar na drejtun armen automatike me gishtin n'kamez, na detyrun me u shtri barkas, ndersa tre te tjer vazhdun me shqelma....
Kur na çun ne repart, na vun ndejun ne tok me shpin nga muri. Me rradh, merrnin hov nja tre-kater metra larg nesh dhe na binin me shqelm(kepuc ushtarake...) posht gjurit.....dhe bertisnin "GOOOL".....
Ate nate na çun ne Kastoria, ku na majten 4 dit pa asni lloj ushqimi, vetem me uj. Gjithsejt u bam nja 20 shqiptar.
Diten punoshim ne kamp, sepse po e ristruturoshin, kurse naten na rrifshin ushtart e turrnit....

N'doshta un jam nder ata emigrant me me fat, pasi vllait tim qe ka thy kufinin per her t'par ne 91 ka ardh dy her ne shpi me krah te thym.......apo histori te emgrantve te tjer qe nuk kam kurajon me i kalu ne menje.....

----------


## Jackie

Udhtimi pare me gomone .lol ..97.

Na hodhen nja 500m larg bregut desh u mytem ,apo s'kishte dallge .lol. Kom pi uje per ta majt men  :pa dhembe: 

Eh cfare kujtimesh.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

kujtimet 1.ne maqedoni isha e vogel edhe nuk mbaj mend shume gjera
2. ne gerqi lol iknim iknim pa kuptuar se cfare na priste une tju them te verteten nuk kisha mare vesh se cfare ishte greqija...
mbaj mend se bente shume ftohte edhe me duhesh te mbaj mend emrin e cupes qe me kishte dhene pashaporten qe te kaloj kufirin
ikona qe mbaj mend sa lashe gurret shqiptar shikoja nga mbrapa makines doganen edhe qaja



cfare mbresa mund te kesh kur le nje jete edhe shpirti te behet copa copa qe nuk ngjiten kurreeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Zoti Basha

Nju Jork. Mbresa me e madhe: zhgenjimi. Aq me ishte mbushurmendja nag perallat qe kisha degjuar dhe shpirti yne i inferrioritetit qe ne Nju Jork fluturonin derrat, sa kur a pashe se c'ishte u zhgenjeva. Tani s'para i besoj me injornatet qe thurin lavde epr kete apo ate shtet. Plus mu mbush mendja qe cdo shqiptar duhet ta beje fakulteti jahste vendit, qe ti dalin nga mendja iluzionet qe kane marre ne qafe aq shume veta.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

udhetimi par jashtetit 1990 per as vet nuk e dinimm vetem gjermani morem vesh po se si qysh tek etj etj nuk e maj shume men vetem ca na trego mami me babin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## A.V.A.T.A.R

Udhetimi per ne Shqiperi gjate kohes se luftes..isha 3 vjeq e gjysem 
Siq me tregoi vet babai im  :magjistari: ate rruges kur e ndaluan babane tim serbet..une isha duke kenduar kengen
Oj Kosove oj djep lirie 
me ushtri e nje bajrak 
UCk-ja t'paska hije
per atdhe po derdhet gjak
etj etj (sigurisht qe  e kendoja ne verzionin tim prej nje femije te vogel por tani qe jam 14 vjeq dhe e kujtoj kete skene me vjen per te qeshur .lol)

----------


## Brari

kam bere dy udhetime afer jashte-shtetit.

njeri deri afer morin-vermices e tjetrin afer bilisht-kapshtices.. 
viti besoj ka qene 91-92.

cfar vura re..

male e fusha te shkretuara  e shtepi te rrenuara ketej nga bacja me lule e kalase socialiste e matane.. gjelberim e shtepi te reja  te bardha bore me cati te kuqe..

kjo eshte pershtypja e pare..por matan shtetit nuk dola..
ne 94 dola per her te pare.. jashte shtetit.. e kjo dalje u be me aeroplan..
me la pa mend..ngritja e avionit.. e pamjet poshte .. rinasi preza kruja e me radhe.. 

..

----------


## smokkie

Une durova nja 16 ore ne Qafe-Thane, ne autovuz plot me studente, duke pritur Maqedont e leshit te na kontrollonin pasaportat, pastaj me zuri gjumi.

----------


## Gentian_gr

Nga ku ta nis,sepse kufiri ka qene per mua sapo zbrisja ne korce nga ata qe lepinin kepucet per te dhene 55 mashtrime me teper duke bere gjoksin grope qe vlejne dikushi,edhe ne fund ishin vec njerez me te poshter qe pata kontaktuar.

Kaloj une ne dogane
doganieri ma ka friken
do ikesh me makine
s'do zbresesh fare.

Edhe pse me leket ne xhep-mashtrimet nga ata seksere me korruptuan mendjen edhe pse perpiqesha te isha i djallezuar s,arrija te vija ne shkalle te tyre ,sepse kishin eksperiencen.

Per 3 ore na kapen,ishin ushtare.

Me kalimin e kohes do venitet kjo edhe e shohim,por ajo c'ka dua te kujtoj eshte qe e kam urryer ate fare GREKE qe sot jane bere nje familje (pa paragjykuar )

Valle nga ato mbrese qe frekuentoja ate rruge me vone me beri ate qe te mos me pelqeje e qyteti i korces ,nga ne te kish nga ata seksere servilash injorantesh,mashtrues qe loznin me refugjate

----------


## BOKE

Udhetimi im i pare jashte shtetit ka qene fantastik e s'e harroj. Duke filluar qe nga avioni e deri ne detajet tjera.

----------


## mario_kingu

KAN QEN VITET 1990 KAM QEN I VOGEL
 por te vetem qe mbaj mend eshte ne traget per itali pastaj greqi pastaj usa p/s

----------


## ajzberg

Udhetimi im i pare ka qene tranzit nga Greqia ne Turqi.Ne vitet e para,shqiptaret e mbajne mend nje linje autobuzi qe nisesh nga Korca dhe duke kaluar neper Selanik perfundonte ne Stamboll.Vizen turke e mora ne ambasaden e saj ne Tirane me njeqind telashe ,atehere duhej nje garanci nga Turqia qe te shkoje atje.Me te mare vizen turke u nisa tek ambasada greke,aty me habiti pyetja e nje funksionari -cdo ti kaurr ne Turqi? Pergjigja ime e habiti ate me shume kur i thashe se do te shikoj kishen e Shen Sofise...........Nesje ,kalova disa peripeci te linjave te autobuzeve deri sa u nisem per ne kufi.Per here te pare pashe kufirin dhe posten e  Kapshtices,me dukej sikur isha ne provimin e shkolles kur na kontrolluan pashaportat.Me vone sikleti me doli duke shikuar gjelberimin e vijes kufitare greke,pasi i joni ishte fare qeros.Ne nje ndalese qe beri autobuzi, ufuta dhe une me pasagjeret e tjere ne nje tip klubi,nje pjese qe kishin dale dhe me parpara filluan te blejne,une bleva nje kanoce koka kola,por  tani me vjen per te qeshur e per te qare pasi nuk dija se ku e kishte tapen ajo kanoce.........Kur kaluam ne Selanik ishte mesnate ,ndricimi i shume ngjyrshem i lokaleve buze detit na la pa goje,ne fund te autobuzit nje djale bertiste-shikoni mer shikoni ,jane hapur te gjitha lokalet- nuk kishte faj ,ne Tirane lokalet mbylleshin ne oren 22.
Stambollin e dalluam nga larg,ne horizont dukej nje ndricim i bardhe ne blu qe sa me shume afroheshim aq me shume ndriconte........keshtu pra u nisem nga Korca ne oren 12 te dites dhe mbritem ne Stamboll ne 7 te mengjesit,ishte nje udhetim raskapites,por kthimi ishte me i keqi,ata,greke,turq ishin njerez te zakonshem qe ne dikur i quanim perendimor,si ka mundesi qe ne te jetonim ne ate varferi.....a nuk ishim njosoj?

----------

